# substitució de complement directe amb complement de nom



## pcplus

Hola! Vull saber si estic substuïnt bé aquestes frases:


*Fica els llibres d’anglès al calaix d’en Pau*

Fica’ls-en al calaix d’en Pau (los=els llibres;en=d’anglès)

Fica’ls-n’hi (los=els llibres; en=d’anglès; hi=al calaix d’en Pau)


Mercés


----------



## ampurdan

Gairebé perfecte, tret que el complement del nom no es substitueix per separat. Es substitueix tot el complement directe per "els" simplement.

"Fica'ls al calaix d'en Pau".

"Fica'ls-hi".


----------



## merquiades

Hola,
Jo entenc com i per què se sustitueix aquests pronoms, però voldria saber si és obligatori o si es tracta només d'una qüestió d'estilística. És molt precís.
Per exemple, en lloc de Fica'ls-n'hi:
1) Estaria mal dir o escriure?
Fica'ls-hi.  (no poso "en" perquè no em sembla gaire important que els llibres són llibres d'anglès)
2) Fica-ls allí. ("hi" és més precís, clar, però sonaria mal "allí"?)

L'ús dels complements és el aspecte més difícil de la llengua catalana sobretot quan (hi) tenim 3 ó 4 en la mateixa frase.  De vegades, encara no m'és molt natural.  Ho és per a vosaltres? En la vida diaria?

Mercès


----------



## ampurdan

La substitució és opcional.

"Fica'ls-hi", com he dit abans, és correcte i perfectament habitual.

"Fica'ls allà" també (jo no faig servir "allí", però existeix i és vàlid).

"Fica-hi els llibres d'anglès" també és correcte.

"d'anglès" no es pot substituir per separat. No és correcte:

"Fica'n els llibres allà" per significar "fica els llibres d'anglès allà".

En canvi, sí es possible:

"Fica'n allà alguns".


----------



## pcplus

ampurdan said:


> Gairebé perfecte, tret que el complement del nom no es substitueix per separat. Es substitueix tot el complement directe per "els" simplement.
> 
> "Fica'ls al calaix d'en Pau".
> 
> "Fica'ls-hi".


 
però, jo pensava que es podia fer això:

El Gerard llegeix contes de fades
El Gerard en llegeix contes (en=de fades)
El Gerard els en llegeix (c.d + c.n alhora ja veig que no...)

o d'aquest altre:


Tu llegeixes els contes de fades
Tu els en llegeixes (els=els contes; en= de fades)
Tu en llegeixes els contes (en=de fades)
Tu els llegeixes de fades (els=els contes)


----------



## ampurdan

"En Gerard llegeix *els* contes" -> "En Gerard els llegeix".

"En Gerard llegeix contes" -> "En Gerard *en* llegeix".

"En Gerard llegeix contes de fades" -> "En Gerard *en* llegeix". "En" substitueix "contes de fades", no només "de fades".

"Tu llegeixes contes de fades" -> "Tu *en* llegeixes".

"Tu els en llegeixes" (aquí "els" és complement *indirecte*) -> "Tu llegeixes contes de fades *a ells*".

Ara bé:

"Tu en llegeixes els contes" és correcte si aquest "en" és d'alguna manera possessiu: "Tu llegeixes els contes de la Mercè Rodoreda" o "Tu llegeixes els contes d'en Marc" (això és, els que en Marc et va deixar).


----------



## merquiades

ampurdan said:


> La substitució és opcional.
> 
> "Fica'ls-hi", com he dit abans, és correcte i perfectament habitual.
> 
> "Fica'ls allà" també (jo no faig servir "allí", però existeix i és vàlid).
> 
> "Fica-hi els llibres d'anglès" també és correcte.
> 
> "d'anglès" no es pot substituir per separat. No és correcte:
> 
> "Fica'n els llibres allà" per significar "fica els llibres d'anglès allà".
> 
> En canvi, sí es possible:
> 
> "Fica'n allà alguns".



Moltes gràcies, Ampurdan


----------



## merquiades

____
Ja veig que l'ha confirmat l'Ampurdan (21.16)
Tu els en llegeixes (Tu llegeixes contes a ells)
"Els" és el complement indirect (a ells-elles)
"En" contes (complement indefinit) (alguns contes, uns quants contes, dos o tres, molts)
Tu els els llegeixes (Tu llegeixes els contes a ells)
"Els" és el complement indirect (a ells)
"Els" és el complement direct/definit (els contes)


----------



## pcplus

merquiades said:


> Hola. No veig perquè fas servir el complement de lloc aquí? Què sustitueix "hi"?


 és veritat, me n'he adonat, jo havia llegit: Jo llegeix ELS contes de fades a ells

pots esborrar-lo


----------



## ampurdan

Així és realment com ho _diem _els parlants de català oriental, però és una incorrecció en la llengua escrita. Aquest "hi" no vol dir res, crec que en diuen epentèntic.

Perdó, ara m'he confós jo:

"Tu els hi llegeixes": tu els llegeixes els llibres a ells. És correcte en català oriental ("Tu li'ls llegeixes" és la versió valenciana, crec).

La incorrecció amb "hi" no és en aquest cas.


----------



## merquiades

ampurdan said:


> Així és realment com ho _diem _els parlants de català oriental, però és una incorrecció en la llengua escrita. Aquest "hi" no vol dir res, crec que en diuen epentèntic.
> 
> Perdó, ara m'he confós jo:
> 
> "Tu els hi llegeixes": tu els llegeixes els llibres a ells. És correcte en català oriental ("Tu li'ls llegeixes" és la versió valenciana, crec).
> 
> La incorrecció amb "hi" no és en aquest cas.



Sí, és confus
Tu llegeixes els contes de fades als nens 
Tu els llegeixes els contes de fades (Les lees los cuentos de hadas)
Tu els hi llegeixes als nens  (Se los lees a los niños)
Tu els hi llegeixes (Se los lees)
És així?  "hi" pot significar dues coses distintes (complement de lloc i també complement indirect)


----------



## pcplus

pero no entiendo muy bien porque a veces si que se sustituye el c. de nombre en un c.d determinado

según Todolí:

*Cal apreciar les qualitats dels nostres amics = cal apreciar-ne les qualitats*

*cal apreciar-las-en*

I als meus exemples, quines frases están bé i quines malament?

El Gerard llegeix contes de fades
El Gerard en llegeix contes (en=de fades)
El Gerard els en llegeix (els=contes; en=de fades)

o d'aquest altre:


Tu llegeixes els contes de fades
Tu els en llegeixes (els=els contes; en= de fades)
Tu en llegeixes els contes (en=de fades)
Tu els llegeixes de fades (els=els contes)


----------



## merquiades

pcplus said:


> pero no entiendo muy bien porque a veces si que se sustituye el c. de nombre en un c.d determinado
> 
> según Todolí:
> 
> *Cal apreciar les qualitats dels nostres amics = cal apreciar-ne les qualitats*
> 
> *cal apreciar-las-en*
> 
> I als meus exemples, quines frases están bé i quines malament?
> 
> El Gerard llegeix contes de fades
> El Gerard en llegeix contes (en=de fades) ¿?
> El Gerard els en llegeix (els=contes; en=de fades)
> 
> o d'aquest altre:
> 
> 
> Tu llegeixes els contes de fades
> Tu els en llegeixes (els=els contes; en= de fades) Ahora me parece que lo correcto sería "Tu els hi llegeixes"
> Tu en llegeixes els contes (en=de fades) Creo que no, "tu en llegeixes, de fades
> Tu els llegeixes de fades (els=els contes)


 ¿?


----------



## ampurdan

"Cal apreciar-ne les qualitats" és correcte, possiblement perquè hi ha un valor de possessiu. Són _*les seves*_ qualitats.

"Tu els en llegeixes" significa, com he dit, "Tu llegeixes contes a ells".
"Tu en llegeixes els contes" pot ser vàlid si significa "Tu llegeixes els contes de la Mercè Rodoreda", no per substituir "de fades".

Els contes no són de les fades. No són *seus*. No és un "de" de possessió.


----------



## pcplus

Segons Todolí​ 
EN:​ 
Només substitueix el *CN *en cas que indiqui pertinença o
especificació, i que el nom a què es refereix faci funció de CD,
PN o *subjecte completiu*. (_Cal apreciar les qualitats [CD] dels_
_nostres amics = cal apreciar-ne les qualitats; l’ampolla és plena [PN]_
_de vi = n’és plena;* falten els últims números [S] de la col**·**lecció = en*_
_*falten els últims números*_*).* Quan no indica pertinença ni
especificació el CN no es pot pronominalitzar (_tinc un pis de _
_pel·lícula. Sí? Doncs jo també *en tinc un pis_. - NO vàlid​----
es podría interpretar: llibres d'anglès, contes de fades, com a expecificació, doncs? 

els contes de fades són molt interessants... En Gerard va dir això?? doncs jo no sabia que els en llegia, pensava que els llegia de dragons...
els contes de fades són molt interessants... tu els en llegeixes? Jo no, m'estimo més llegir contes de dragons


----------



## ampurdan

"Jo no sabia que els en llegia" vol dir "jo no sabia que en llegia a ells". En la frase que poses d'exemple clarament se li vol donar un significat diferent i, per tant, al meu parer no està fet servir correctament. 


Pots dir:

"Llegeixo llibres d'anglès" -> "En llegeixo d'anglès".
"Llegeixo contes de fades" -> "En llegeixo de fades".

No pots dir:

"Llegeixo *els* llibres d'anglès" -> "En llegeixo els llibres" això significa una altra cosa.
"Llegeixo *els* contes de fades" -> "En llegeixo els contes" això significa una altra cosa.


----------



## Cento

Hola, 

Estic d'acord amb Ampurdan, però a veure si t'ajude un poc més a entendre-ho. 

*D'anglès* (no llibres d'anglès) i *de fades* (no contes de  fades) especifiquen el tipus de llibres i de contes, respectivament. 

Igualment, en els exemples de Todolí *en* especifica de qui són les  qualitats que cal apreciar (en=dels nostres amics), de quina cosa és  plena l'ampolla (en= de vi) i de quina cosa són els últims els números  que falten (en=de la col·lecció). És a dir, *en* hi substitueix els  complements de noms que fan les funcions especificades (CD, PN i S,  respectivament).

En els teus exemples hi ha diverses possibilitats.

Sense substitucions tenim:
...doncs jo no sabia que llegia contes de fades, pensava que llegia contes de dragons...
...tu llegeixes contes de fades? Jo no, m'estimo més llegir contes de dragons.

Amb substitucions tens dues opcions, substituir només el nucli del sintagma nominal que fa de CD (en=contes),
...doncs jo no sabia que *en* llegia de fades, pensava que *en* llegia de dragons...
...tu *en* llegeixes de fades? Jo no, m'estimo més llegir-*ne* de dragons.

O substituir tant el nucli com el complement (en= contes + de fades)
...doncs jo no sabia que *en* llegia, pensaba que en llegia de dragons...
...tu *en* llegeixes? Jo no, m'estimo més llegir-ne de dragons.

Les dues opcions són vàlides i molt corrents. Òbviament, dragons no pot ser substituit però això ja és un altre tema.

Espere haver-te ajudat.


----------



## pcplus

entonces quedamos que estos son correctos?

jo llegeixo els contes de fades = jo els llegeixo (els= contes de fades) 
jo llegeixo els contes de fades = jo els llegeixo de fades (els=contes) 
jo llegeixo els contes de fades = jo en llegeixo els llibres (en=de fades) 


jo llegeixo contes de fades = jo en llegeixo (en=contes de fades) 
jo llegeixo contes de fades = jo en llegeixo de fades 
jo llegeixo contes de fades = jo en llegeixo (en=contes de fades)


----------



## Ssola

Si canvies "llegeix" per "llegeixo", la teva primera substitució està bé. La segona substitució només és correcte perquè "de fades" és tan utilitzat que en aquest cas pot fer de complement predicatiu, i per tant es substitueix independentment del complement directe. Tingues en compte, però, que si utilitzes "els" (com a article i com a pronom) t'estàs referint a uns llibres de fades en concret.

La tercera substitució està malament. Si pensem amb el "de fades" com a complement predicatiu (tot i que jo no ho faria mai) potser es podria substituir per "Jo hi llegeixo els llibres", però personalment em sona tan forçat que no sé si és correcte. Sona una mica més natural (tot i que no molt) substituir el CD i el CPredicatiu a la vegada: "Jo els hi llegeixo".

El mateix es pot aplicar a les tres darreres frases. Crec que el problema general és que "de fades" sembla forçat com a complement predicatiu. Normalment el predicatiu és molt més evident: "Tinc la camisa tacada"---> "La tinc tacada" ---> "La hi tinc".


----------



## pcplus

Ssola said:


> Si canvies "llegeix" per "llegeixo", la teva primera substitució està bé. La segona substitució només és correcte perquè "de fades" és tan utilitzat que en aquest cas pot fer de complement predicatiu, i per tant es substitueix independentment del complement directe. Tingues en compte, però, que si utilitzes "els" (com a article i com a pronom) t'estàs referint a uns llibres de fades en concret.
> 
> La tercera substitució està malament. Si pensem amb el "de fades" com a complement predicatiu (tot i que jo no ho faria mai) potser es podria substituir per "Jo hi llegeixo els llibres", però personalment em sona tan forçat que no sé si és correcte. Sona una mica més natural (tot i que no molt) substituir el CD i el CPredicatiu a la vegada: "Jo els hi llegeixo".
> 
> El mateix es pot aplicar a les tres darreres frases. Crec que el problema general és que "de fades" sembla forçat com a complement predicatiu. Normalment el predicatiu és molt més evident: "Tinc la camisa tacada"---> "La tinc tacada" ---> "La hi tinc".


 no, com a complement de nom (de fades), segons els exemples de Todolí que he posat més a sobre


----------



## pcplus

Sé que el complement del nom, quan va precedit per la preposició "de", es substitueix pel pronom feble "en"

Llegeixo els apunts de l'Enric
En llegeixo els apunts (en= de l'Enric)

però quan el C.N és introduït per una altra preposició, hom no sustitueix??

Menjo maduixes *amb crema*
En menjo maduixes?
Hi menjo maduixes?


----------

